# Chain saw repair



## t_andersen (Mar 13, 2005)

Hi guys,

I have earlier asked for your advice related to books on chain saw repair. I have bought the Haynes book and it has a lot of good stuff. Thanks for the reponses.

My Stihl 064 chain saw has a problem and I would appreciate some advice. It doesn't start well, I have to pull it about 10 times with full choke, and then a couple of times with 1/2 choke before it gets going. It accelerates and decelerates well and runs fine on full power. It also idles well. The only problem is that it's hard to start. I wonder whether it's a leakage in the carburator? Any hints?

Thanks
Tom


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

hard starting can be from its not getting atleast 100psi of compression, note that 100 is the lowest it can go to even be able to start, it'll still start but be hard to. now another reason could be that the old plug in its needs replacing, or you have a leak somewhere.


----------



## t_andersen (Mar 13, 2005)

*Compression*

100 psi, is that cold or warm? Or doesn't it matter? I have measured it to be 80 psi on the 064 cold.
Thanks
Tom


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

doesn't matter much, try it warm to be sure though. umm well 80 thats too low unless it has some sort of compression release.


----------



## t_andersen (Mar 13, 2005)

*Compression was actually 125 psi*

Thank you Bugman for your replies.

I suspected that something was wrong with the first compression test (which I quoted to be 80 psi) because it takes quite some force to pull the rope. I have now re-measured the compression and it turns out to be 125 psi. Sorry for the confusion. I have looked through the exit port and the spark plug hole, and the cylinder boring looks just fine. I guess that means that I should buy a carburator kit, disassemble the carburator and clean it? Any other likely causes for the difficulties in starting the saw?

Regards
Tom


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah it's either a leak somewhere, but since its 125 it most likely isn't or its very small, yeah a carb rebuild just very well may be the problem, hard diapragm etc. unless its just old gas or something of the sorts.


----------

